# What are you guys buying for this coming season?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Well in order, i'd like to get 

2 yard Boss 8000 bulk chain drive spreader for our 2011 F350
I'd also like to get a dual trip edge Boss DXT plow, but in NJ, most places we service are tight, the same truck that may plow a big parking lot, could also be getting into some little roads and parking lots, making a huge flared DXT more cumbersome than anything... but a 9'2 Stainless or poly DXT for the same truck.

and a 4.5 yard Swenson stainless 10ft chain drive electric spreader for our one 07 F550 with a 12' landscape body... the current 9' long Saltdogg 4 yarder hangs over the back a foot, leaving at least 4 ft in front of the body, the problem is that 80% of the spreader loaded weight is over or behind the rear axle. The only way to keep weight being lifted off the front axle of the 201" wb crew cab is to add almost 3000lbs of bagged calcium or salt in front of the hopper near the bulkhead.

The swenson 10' is almost all in the bed, so although it is slightly wider inside the hopper to hold 4.5 yards, it would push that weight 24" forward in the body.

I'd like to still get a newer 09-2012 F550 single cab or ext cab with a 9ft mason dump in an XLT or something fancier too. We have enough plows for everything, backups of V plows and straight plows. 

Just had the JD 4720 rear tractor tires liquid filled finally, always struggled for traction prior even with an 8ft box. 10ft box your just spinning 4wd the whole time if the snow was heavy. I've had the 1300-1500lb concrete counter weight on it forever, but that actually lifts some weight off the front axle and we needed more in back still. If each back tire took 60gallons "guessing", then there is about 950-1000lbs additional weight in the back now. Just using the loader on the front, i think we'll be able to push light stuff in 2wd now finally and even use the 10ft box on it again.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

5ib bucket of animal crackers to keep in the truck while plowing.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmmmm...

Another 8'2" V Plow

Boss or Salt Dogg V Box

12' Protech Backhoe Pusher

newer f350 or f450.

Whatever else the new accounts dictate


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

For sure 2 new Boss 9'2" V plows
I'm also eye balling either another skid or a toolcat/small wheel loader


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Already upgraded my truck, now I plan on getting a 9.5 Stainless xv2, some dedicated snow tires, and some employees:salute:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

grandview;1642743 said:


> 5ib bucket of animal crackers to keep in the truck while plowing.


Smartest guy yet. What's a tub of animal cookies run nowadays, $6?

We might be adding another procaster but that depends on if we get a few more accounts we are looking at signed up. We'll see in due time but for now its still dirt season.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I've already added a couple skid steers and a kubota rtv. Will be buying my first end loader for the upcoming season. Also adding one more truck before the snow flies.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Looking for a (new to me) truck, The old Chevy asked to be retired to part time.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

New plow. 8'6" Xtreme V.


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

A new 7'6" Hiniker straight with wings.
Hopefully a new (to me) 2004 GMC 2500hd extended cab short box... maybe as soon as this coming week!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

grandview;1642743 said:


> 5ib bucket of animal crackers to keep in the truck while plowing.


that'll work too!


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

My Baby









2006 F350 6.0 Regular Cab Long Box. 2014 Boss DXT 9'2 w/ Snow Deflector


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BossPlowMaster;1643264 said:


> My Baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet set up.

This maybe going up for sale in Oct.

















Its a one of a kind Plow that was made for me by Western.









my favorite: 









bring on the SNOW!!!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

A kegerator to wash down the animal crackers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

whens the party?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

grandview;1642743 said:


> 5ib bucket of animal crackers to keep in the truck while plowing.


I like Cliff Bars myself, with all the coffee helps keeps things solid


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

basher;1643273 said:


> I like Cliff Bars myself, with all the coffee helps keeps things solid


I'd think someone as old as you would need prune juice, not something to solidify ummmm.................errrrr..................things.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Selling the western V and 6.7?!? I love that setup, I think Ive seen a picture of it in every picture thread or plow thread


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dfd9;1643277 said:


> I'd think someone as old as you would need prune juice, not something to solidify ummmm.................errrrr..................things.


With the look on Basher face,i think he's ready,


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Jguck25;1643278 said:


> Selling the western V and 6.7?!? I love that setup, I think Ive seen a picture of it in every picture thread or plow thread


That 6.7 is already gone, it was replace with another.....every 40-50K i trade them out


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Need a poly sander for the F250. Last year, I let a friend sand my 3 main accounts every storm, and I had to find an alternate at the last second one time- which made me look bad.
So, No more looking bad, and another $400 a storm...but the downside is I need to buy the sand and borrow a loader to load it..


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

grandview;1643283 said:


> With the look on Basher face,i think he's ready,


I think he may have already caught it in his galoshes.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dfd9;1643302 said:


> I think he may have already caught it in his galoshes.


:crying:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

does anyone notice anyhing odd about post 3 and 4?

on my computer, post 3 is dated 8-22 and post 4 is today along with post 5, 6, and 7 before it goes back to 8-22 and then picks up the rest of the timeline









its been like since 4pm, rebooted,refreshed, did a oil change (on truck), rebooted and it still reads wrong.

on my phone, everything is in the right order.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Some guy with dodge and Curtis plow is messing with you


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Basher, you need to eat your shredded wheats. 

And Ritz with PB for snacks


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We are adding our 5th 5600 toolcat and a 5610 toolcat this year.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

does anyone have a 3650 ? how much are they ?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1643269 said:


> thats sweet set up.
> 
> This maybe going up for sale in Oct.
> 
> ...


What kind of shape is the plow in after a season? What are you going to replace it with. I was thinking about going to a 9.6 MVP3 but I envy that stainless Western.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

perfect shape, I touched up the cutting edge and FF the entire thing last spring. I dont think I have more then 20 hours on it. Most of our snow came late in the season and I spent most of the time in KC. I really havent seen in since, its at my shop buried behind a ton of new EQM. It still has one year left on the warnety.

I spent 8 to 10 months out of town and since I just replaced my 12 with a 13 my not even sure if I'll even plow with it. I can always run a loader or skid and still refuel other eqm since I spent more time doing that anyways.

it would awesome on your platinum!!!!!


----------



## Russell0174 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Authur Randell corp*

I am considering buying an authur Randell corp 72 inch HD plow for one of my JD tractors. Any one have any inputs ,Comments, other. Also I have a 2007 GMC new style 1500 that is going to get a plow looking at snodogg or western. Always had western but there is a big $ differnce. any input on these two matters would be helpfull:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I would like to find a dog just like this one. That way, I won't be so bored driving from job to job, as I'd actually have someone to talk to..






We'd have a lot in common, as we're both really fond of kitty.....


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I will chime in, since Im bored

1. Most important another skid steer either a New Holland Ls180 or Bobcat 863 (around 10 Gs)
2. 14'-16' box truck for the sidewalk crew, no more personal vehicle sh#it
3. 30" snow blower since I dodged buying one the last few years, sooner or later we will need it
4. Aluminum transfer tank (custom made to size)
5. Maybe trade a 10 pusher for a 10 blade, maybe a kage

OK cya


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

just got myself a fisher xls for my truck


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

IDOCTORTREES;1643941 said:


> We are adding our 5th 5600 toolcat and a 5610 toolcat this year.


What are you using them for, Wade?


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Purchased a second plow truck 2 weeks ago, 2002 F-250 XL with the 5.4 and auto tranny, getting a new Meyer Super V2 8'6" plow put on it tomorrow as well as picking up the wiring harness for the Meyer Mini JR tailgate spreader I bought at the end of last season, and a snow deflector for the Meyer C-8 on my Chevy. Put new Goodyear Duratrac tires on the Chevy this summer, trying to decide whether to run the Transforce HT's that are on the Ford through the winter or save them for summer and get some winter tires. That should about cover my spending for this winter unless I get a couple big contracts.


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

We picked up:

'03 f-350 (new motor 05)
Going with a new 2 yd Boss spreader for it
Getting a new 8'2 dxt boss for another truck
Bought an older tandem L9000 ex-county highway truck
Sand blasting and painting the tandem and our international

Might put quick coupler on the deere and look for a pusher, waitin to hear on a couple more contracts to see if I can justify it.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well now I feel cheap, Ill be happy if I pick up a back rack, work lights and and amber light bar for my new to me truck.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just got a quote today for an 8'2" Boss DXT to replace the 30 year old Meyer. Should get it in the next few weeks, it'll be good to have a red plow on the red truck. Picked up a Salt Dogg Poly V-box spreader last year, should make a great combo. I've always plowed with a snow deflector whether it was on a 3/4 ton with 7.5' blade or a dump with a 12' blade. Looking for opinions as to whether or not I should even bother with one on the new plow, or just go without.


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

Get the deflector, I did try a season without one on our 8'2, changed my mind pretty quick after the first two events.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I wasn't planning on buying anything, but now I'm thinking I may have to "buy" this song to have it downloaded onto the mp3 player...............


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1644910 said:


> I wasn't planning on buying anything, but now I'm thinking I may have to "buy" this song to have it downloaded onto the mp3 player...............


I think your cheese wheel might be having adverse effects on your frontal lobe


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh my, animal crackers? that was a messed up singer singing a messed up song, made me laugh though.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

alpine779;1644900 said:


> Get the deflector, I did try a season without one on our 8'2, changed my mind pretty quick after the first two events.


Thanks for the tip! I'll go ahead and get it. The next decision is to stick with the smart touch controller or try the joy stick controller. I've always liked my Meyer Slick Stick.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

New plow for my New Skid Steer looking at fisher so far look at Tobin Flip blade
Few used pushers that should be in a scrap yard 

If I buy new going be a trip edge design

I added a Poly western Hitch spreader


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

I think I might get the Western MVP3. 8.6' steel blade. A little heavy though (940lbs).


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=147603


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

an epoke mini5 drop spreader
maybe a med frame skid ie deere 320D
or a new diesel F350 SD or both, not sure yet.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Just bought 2 bobcat 3650 utv with brooms and snow blowers


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

938 sized loader with 16' pusher
226 sized skid
Fisher polycaster
wishing for a new f450


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

jrs.landscaping;1645863 said:


> 938 sized loader with 16' pusher
> 226 sized skid
> Fisher polycaster
> wishing for a new f450


You need a 8' Arctic pusher for that 226.... I just so happen to have one for sale.....:laughing:


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm buying a ATV for a new hospital I am doing to handle their sidewalks. Crazy nervous about skip and falls of course but the long runs shoud be cleaned easier with the ATV.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Few thousand dollars in various Kubota and Case oils to do all the fluid changes (shocking how much tractors take in the tranny). 

Other than that, I'm all set. I don't think I've ever been able to say that.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Today 04:27 PM 
merrimacmill Few thousand dollars in various Kubota and Case oils to do all the fluid changes (shocking how much tractors take in the tranny). 

Other than that, I'm all set. I don't think I've ever been able to say that. 


Hi, did I see in the switching to blower service thread that you run blowers on your Kubota's?? I want to make the move to a tractor but just a little nervous about doing it in Massachusetts. And do you think the M7040 have enough horsepower for blowing along with road speed. Thanks again. Matt


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

snowbrothers101;1646020 said:


> I'm buying a ATV for a new hospital I am doing to handle their sidewalks. Crazy nervous about skip and falls of course but the long runs shoud be cleaned easier with the ATV.


You will love for the long walks...we run a 800 polaris sportsman with 60" blade.... it pushes the wet/heavy stuff great!!! Its great for loading docks too!!! One of the best purchaces we made. Get a salter for the back....they are cheap & its more time efficient than using a spreader!


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

A new set of boss head phones, Don't need anything else except maybe something for better back support for them long hrs in the skids. It sucks getting old errrr. I can now officially order from the senior citizens menu. Go ahead lets hear the comments I'm ready if I don't fall to sleep.......


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Picked up a southern (95% rust free) 99 Dodge 2500 ecsb with 360 engine rebuilt tranny and needs nothing. Gonna put a straight blade on it and use it pretty much as a backup. The only down side of the truck is that it's a Dodge!


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't like Dodge??? Must be a Cat man.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

magnum1;1646178 said:


> Don't like Dodge??? Must be a Cat man.


I love my BIG Cats.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

CAT 245ME;1646185 said:


> I love my BIG Cats.


Big is good for all things


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

New torsion bars...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I bought a new John Deere 244j today....


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Didn't want to buy anything this year, but the 2007 F550 rotted out with 35k miles on it. Just bought a 2012 F550 with a Boss 10' Vee. Saw the plow blade today and it looks like it belongs on a municipal truck.


----------



## Pool&Plow (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought a new to me Arctic plow for my truck and a new to me Fisher Pro Caster stainless vbox. Still more to buy........as the contracts roll in I will buy what I need.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

IDOCTORTREES;1646871 said:


> I bought a new John Deere 244j today....


Nice!!! Let's get you a Metal Pless LiveBoxx on it, you'll love it compared to your sectionals!

:waving::waving:


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

IMAGE;1646960 said:


> Nice!!! Let's get you a Metal Pless LiveBoxx on it, you'll love it compared to your sectionals!
> 
> :waving::waving:


Image I didn't think you stayed up this late unless it involved snow.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I added 2 new JD 4720's to put Normand Inverted blowers on.
And also a new JD x739 with cab, broom, blower, 4x4, 4ws. For a sidewalk machine.

Might still add a couple plows or pushers, and who knows what else, it's early yet.

Stock picture, but identical with r1 tires to my 4720's that should be here in a week or so.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

magnum1;1646962 said:


> Image I didn't think you stayed up this late unless it involved snow.


Ha! Lately I have been up really late, not completely sure why. Maybe my body is changing to winter season. How have you been? Staying busy?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

IMAGE;1646963 said:


> I added 2 new JD 4720's to put Normand Inverted blowers on.
> And also a new JD x739 with cab, broom, blower, 4x4, 4ws. For a sidewalk machine.
> 
> Might still add a couple plows or pushers, and who knows what else, it's early yet.
> ...


Nice rides, The only thing that I would change is the color, What color would that be you ask 
Red is the answer my friend, Not knocking your choice I just prefer a different manufacturer
May they bring you many years of reliable service.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

magnum1;1646965 said:


> Nice rides, The only thing that I would change is the color, What color would that be you ask
> Red is the answer my friend, Not knocking your choice I just prefer a different manufacturer
> May they bring you many years of reliable service.


Thank you sir


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

magnum1;1646965 said:


> Nice rides, The only thing that I would change is the color, What color would that be you ask
> Red is the answer my friend, Not knocking your choice I just prefer a different manufacturer
> May they bring you many years of reliable service.


Blue is way to go


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Gonna get new rubber ( Goodyear Wrangler Silence Armor, x6), tranny and injection pump already went in this summer. Going with upgrade to my wiper nozzles, plow lights, another spare pump, high output alternator and hoses. Dont get me wrong, everything works as it should but i want to be bulletproofed and have it instead of need it and not have it.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I am buying a load of parts to fix stuff I broke last year! And bought a new plow, and added another rig


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

Bought the Boss 8'2" DXT last week. It's a really nice setup. Can't wait to put it to use this season.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Crack open the wallet yesterday order a sander and plow partner from Arctic in London Ontario along with a bunch of spare parts. also ordered a 66" sb200 blower to work on the front of my toolcat i will hang the plow partner on the back I am hoping to shave a couple of minute per driveway with this set up. last i picked up a 10' snow box to use on my 943 slow yes but it will push everything the box can hold.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ordered two new trailers to haul skids one PJ 24' tilt bed gooseneck, One Wells Cargo 30' enclosed trailer w/ an 8'0" ceiling and all the whisles and bells.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

magnum1;1652834 said:


> Ordered two new trailers to haul skids one PJ 24' tilt bed gooseneck, One Wells Cargo 30' enclosed trailer w/ an 8'0" ceiling and all the whisles and bells.


Those sound like two awesome rigs. Your going to put a skid inside that enclosed? Whats the GVW out of curiosity?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

abbe;1652840 said:


> Those sound like two awesome rigs. Your going to put a skid inside that enclosed? Whats the GVW out of curiosity?


20,000 each unit. The enclosed will haul skids between ID and ND. and units with 
auger attachments


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

magnum1;1652848 said:


> 20,000 each unit. The enclosed will haul skids between ID and ND. and units with
> auger attachments


Wow I didn't know they made enclosed trailers capable of that. Any photos? Id love to see that operation.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

abbe;1652853 said:


> Wow I didn't know they made enclosed trailers capable of that. Any photos? Id love to see that operation.


Special order triple axle beefed up floor system double rear doors. Double checking the enclosed is 18,000 sorry I was mistaken Won't take delivery of the enclosed unit for six weeks


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

magnum1;1652856 said:


> Special order triple axle beefed up floor system double rear doors. Double checking the enclosed is 18,000 sorry I was mistaken Won't take delivery of the enclosed unit for six weeks


Awesome!!

I'd love to have something like that! Whats the inside width? Can't wait to see pics


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

IMAGE;1652906 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> I'd love to have something like that! Whats the inside width? Can't wait to see pics


8ft width I hope it's worth it


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Replacing alternator, that appears to be original and not so pretty, with a high output one. Replacing battery and adding second, and buying a spare controller.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

versatile tractor, new 570 bobcat, new Holland mc 35 tractor w/ snowblower, buzz box, wacker loader, 30 tablets and new software, and I said I wasn't going to buy anything this year.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

snowman55;1653085 said:


> versatile tractor, new 570 bobcat, new Holland mc 35 tractor w/ snowblower, buzz box, wacker loader, 30 tablets and new software, and I said I wasn't going to buy anything this year.


I had to google the term "buzzbox", never heard it called that up here. Interesting. Sounds like you will be spending some dough...!


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

damn. you guys in deep snow country get to have soo much more fun than me. I couldn't imagine justifying tractors and stuff to do the job. Ill just stick to my pos trucks. bought a 1 ton dually other than that im just buying parts to fix and upgrade the current junk. 

best part about my location is the western parts are sold out of a auto parts house and he will unlock at any hour for me at $25 a shot. so i dont need to stock parts. he keeps the inventory for me.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

snowman55;1653085 said:


> versatile tractor, new 570 bobcat, new Holland mc 35 tractor w/ snowblower, buzz box, wacker loader, 30 tablets and new software, and I said I wasn't going to buy anything this year.


What size wacker did you pick up?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

snowman55;1653085 said:


> versatile tractor, new 570 bobcat, new Holland mc 35 tractor w/ snowblower, buzz box, wacker loader, 30 tablets and new software, and I said I wasn't going to buy anything this year.


Mind me asking - what kind of tablets and what software? I've been thinking about doing something like this myself.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

New ford f250 with 9.5 fisher xv2 to the fleet .. I'll post pics and reviews . I have a xls on 09 f250 which is awesome.. Hope this works well don't have many hours with a v ..


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

*Goodies coming.*

E-mail say truck left the factory Friday next week will be busy getting everything mounted and wired. Then let it snow or maybe wait a little bit and i can go shoot a deer.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Well depending on the accounts we may be adding another bigger loader and pusher should find out in a week or so.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just bought a new f350 reg cab and a 9.2 dxt. Probably going to pick up an older truck and boss vbox spreader before the white stuff flies..


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1655533 said:


> Just bought a new f350 reg cab and a 9.2 dxt. Probably going to pick up an older truck and boss vbox spreader before the white stuff flies..


Nice purchase, put up some pics! 6.2 Or 6.7?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

6.2... I am the biggest diesel nut you will ever meet but for a work truck the diesels don't make sense anymore... Sad but true.. this is my first gas truck, have been driving diesels since I was 16 and I am pleasantly surprised with it. The fuel mileage does suck though, 12.8mpg empty.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

IMAGE;1646963 said:


> I added 2 new JD 4720's to put Normand Inverted blowers on.
> And also a new JD x739 with cab, broom, blower, 4x4, 4ws. For a sidewalk machine.
> 
> Might still add a couple plows or pushers, and who knows what else, it's early yet.
> ...


Very nice Steve! That is the size (and brand) tractor w/inv. blower I've debated going to, for our HOA's....but for this winter I'm sticking with the skids. Having year round use makes more sense for me "at this point". One day....



rob_cook2001;1655583 said:


> 6.2... I am the biggest diesel nut you will ever meet but for a work truck the diesels don't make sense anymore... Sad but true.. this is my first gas truck, have been driving diesels since I was 16 and I am pleasantly surprised with it. The fuel mileage does suck though, 12.8mpg empty.


Congrats Rob, you'll like it. Ours(2011 6.2) has been a good truck...have about 30,000+/- miles on it now.

Only purchase snow related so far --------


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

-Replaced my MVP 8.6 poly with something with more bite and will hold up to the weight of my truck. 9.6' Stainless Steel Western MVP. Compliments of a good friend. 
-Putting some new lighting on the skid steer and plow. 
-BFG's for the truck.
-Ziebart undercoating. 
-Touch up some rust on the skid too.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

rob_cook2001;1655533 said:


> Just bought a new f350 reg cab and a 9.2 dxt. Probably going to pick up an older truck and boss vbox spreader before the white stuff flies..


Very nice! Just make sure to keep pens and other objects off the top of the dash ...particularly up by the windshield. Just sayin....from experience...its costly if one of them pens disappears...


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm going to buy a new salter. Most likely tomorrow.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1655583 said:


> 6.2... I am the biggest diesel nut you will ever meet but for a work truck the diesels don't make sense anymore... Sad but true.. this is my first gas truck, have been driving diesels since I was 16 and I am pleasantly surprised with it. The fuel mileage does suck though, 12.8mpg empty.





snocrete;1655595 said:


> Very nice Steve! That is the size (and brand) tractor w/inv. blower I've debated going to, for our HOA's....but for this winter I'm sticking with the skids. Having year round use makes more sense for me "at this point". One day....
> 
> Congrats Rob, you'll like it. Ours(2011 6.2) has been a good truck...have about 30,000+/- miles on it now.
> 
> Only purchase snow related so far --------


how are the 6.2s on gas and towing? i thought about a 6.2 but i tow. 8k every single day spring til fall and then tow around 12k a lot. just in the last week i have towed 11-12k about 6 times. i feel i need a diesel, but i love the idea of only needing a gas... my 5.4 refuses to tow the loads over 10k haha and gets absolutely horrendous mileage...


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Brand?




The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

i just picked up a 2010 fisher xls and a 2010 fisher polycaster for my shortbox, both are in pretty good condition


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Jguck25;1655711 said:


> how are the 6.2s on gas and towing? i thought about a 6.2 but i tow. 8k every single day spring til fall and then tow around 12k a lot. just in the last week i have towed 11-12k about 6 times. i feel i need a diesel, but i love the idea of only needing a gas... my 5.4 refuses to tow the loads over 10k haha and gets absolutely horrendous mileage...


Ours tows up to 11-12k pound loads on occasion....does it easy.

The avg mpg readout on the dash seems to be staying between 10-12.5 since new....that's with mostly "non highway miles" & a mix of completely empty to 12k pound loads being pulled. Took it on a short trip a while back...was on the highway for a couple hrs & got 15-16mpg(no load).


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Diesel is where its at.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

No one who has ever met me would doubt my love for diesels. But for a plow truck they no longer make financial sense. I own two highly modified diesels that I LOVE but from a purely financial standpoint they dont make sense.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

How do you figure. The gas jobs get half the fuel economy when plowing, dont last nearly aslong, and have more maintenance. You get a diesel, put some go fast parts on it and you get amazing fuel economy, power, and reliability. And they just last forever. Where I work we have 10 gas trucks and 6 diesel trucks. [Pickups]. The diesels never see the rack for replacing parts. Each gas truck hits the Rack 1-2 times a year to replace something. Every year the gassers have to pass emission testing and the 3 2008 models have nothing but problems passing thanks to the EPA. One small exhaust leak fails. Even if you flash the ECM with a snap on tuner you have to drive the truck for a certain period of time before the sensors will produce a number. Most states do not test Diesel pickups, those who do dont take it seriously.

On another note the Transmissions on the diesels hold up alot better when it comes to plowing. The weight on the front end will prevent large snow drifts and wind rolls from pushing the truck to the side. I can definitely see where youre coming from though. It depends on what the truck does the rest of the year. If youre hauling that much, dont waste your money. Go with the diesel. They will never die.

I used to like gas trucks until i drove my first 2006 Duramax. Now my2013 LML is sporting something like 570-600 rwhp and sees 22+ MPGs on the highway. [Lots and lots of goodies under the hood]. But for stock to stock. The diesel will trump the gas all day and last forever... Rant over. Enjoy your night! Haha


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

DuramaxLML-42;1655950 said:


> How do you figure. The gas jobs get half the fuel economy when plowing, dont last nearly aslong, and have more maintenance. You get a diesel, put some go fast parts on it and you get amazing fuel economy, power, and reliability. And they just last forever. Where I work we have 10 gas trucks and 6 diesel trucks. [Pickups]. The diesels never see the rack for replacing parts. Each gas truck hits the Rack 1-2 times a year to replace something. Every year the gassers have to pass emission testing and the 3 2008 models have nothing but problems passing thanks to the EPA. One small exhaust leak fails. Even if you flash the ECM with a snap on tuner you have to drive the truck for a certain period of time before the sensors will produce a number. Most states do not test Diesel pickups, those who do dont take it seriously.
> 
> On another note the Transmissions on the diesels hold up alot better when it comes to plowing. The weight on the front end will prevent large snow drifts and wind rolls from pushing the truck to the side. I can definitely see where youre coming from though. It depends on what the truck does the rest of the year. If youre hauling that much, dont waste your money. Go with the diesel. They will never die.
> 
> I used to like gas trucks until i drove my first 2006 Duramax. Now my2013 LML is sporting something like 570-600 rwhp and sees 22+ MPGs on the highway. [Lots and lots of goodies under the hood]. But for stock to stock. The diesel will trump the gas all day and last forever... Rant over. Enjoy your night! Haha


It takes a lot to make up the $8k+ diesel option


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Not really. Trust me. I mean really trust me. That 8 grand will save you alot of money. Plus, its all payments and dealerships have 0% coming up to get rid of the 12s and 13s. Gas trucks will need brakes sooner, more oil changes, spark plugs, the list goes on and on. Plus the front end on the Plow prep diesels are rated at 6000lbs. That means the front ends will hold up and stay tighter over the years. Gas trucks have good front ends but they simply are not built like the newer style diesels. Plus, that 8 grand gets you the beefed up front end for no additional charge. Plow prep on the gas is the same as the diesel cost wise. $450.00 the last time i looked at the dealer sheets. So youre not just getting an engine and trans for 8 grand. Youre getting an entirely different animal.

Gas trucks are not made to haul trailers every day like hes talking about doing. Add plowing snow into that mix and hes going to have serious maintenance after 5 years goes by. They are great up until that five years is over. After that everything likes to start breaking. I am not biased because im not trying to sell the truck. Im biased because i have seen the difference the diesel trucks make over the years. Especially the 2011+ models.

This is the first time that GM has ever had a snow plow prep package that was made for Warranty terms in the history of the company.[That actually meant different parts] With that comes new front ends for the trucks. A gas truck with the package has a different front end than one without it and the same goes for the diesel. But do not be fooled because the Gas with the package is not the same as the diesel with the plow prep package. Gas is 5200lbs and the diesel is 6000lbs. Different part numbers and different parts. You want a daily hauler/driver/plow truck, get the diesel.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

DuramaxLML-42;1655963 said:


> Not really. Trust me. I mean really trust me. That 8 grand will save you alot of money. Plus, its all payments and dealerships have 0% coming up to get rid of the 12s and 13s. Gas trucks will need brakes sooner, more oil changes, spark plugs, the list goes on and on. Plus the front end on the Plow prep diesels are rated at 6000lbs. That means the front ends will hold up and stay tighter over the years. Gas trucks have good front ends but they simply are not built like the newer style diesels. Plus, that 8 grand gets you the beefed up front end for no additional charge. Plow prep on the gas is the same as the diesel cost wise. $450.00 the last time i looked at the dealer sheets. So youre not just getting an engine and trans for 8 grand. Youre getting an entirely different animal.
> 
> Gas trucks are not made to haul trailers every day like hes talking about doing. Add plowing snow into that mix and hes going to have serious maintenance after 5 years goes by. They are great up until that five years is over. After that everything likes to start breaking. I am not biased because im not trying to sell the truck. Im biased because i have seen the difference the diesel trucks make over the years. Especially the 2011+ models.
> 
> This is the first time that GM has ever had a snow plow prep package that was made for Warranty terms in the history of the company.[That actually meant different parts] With that comes new front ends for the trucks. A gas truck with the package has a different front end than one without it and the same goes for the diesel. But do not be fooled because the Gas with the package is not the same as the diesel with the plow prep package. Gas is 5200lbs and the diesel is 6000lbs. Different part numbers and different parts. You want a daily hauler/driver/plow truck, get the diesel.


Legally you can put a larger plow on a gas than diesel. Most diesels only allow a 7.5 plow legally due to weight

The front ends are exact the same - just different springs.

8-10k more for a diesel, $150 oil changes more expensive fuel etc. There's nothing wrong with pulling trailers with a gas truck.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

And it's not just the 8k+ option. It's the .30-.60 higher fuel prices, the difference between $30 oil changes and $70 oil changes, fuel filters... You say the diesels get twice the fuel economy??? What magical land do you live in? Even deleted the new diesels do not get twice the economy of there gas counterparts. And once you delete the diesel there goes the warranty. The new gasers are also living much longer than in the past.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

How so. if you have a 5200 front end gas and a 6000 front diesel, they can both have the same plow. Im not one to argue but this is something ive spent alot of time going through and finding the differences for the purpose of future company purchases and aftermarket applications first hand. The overall GVWR cant be the issue either seeing that they are not the same from gas to diesel. 

As those 'oil changes' go. I dont even spend $135 using Mobil 1 filters and 3 Mobil Delvac 1 engine oil one gallon(s). Aka, highest end semi diesel engine oil out there short of buying some crazy over priced internet stuff.

I'd spend the money. On top of it all the diesel's resale value will stay 6-10 grand more than the gas jobs any day of the week. Go see the trends on ebay and on used dealers lots. Seen more than enough to know that the diesels are retaining their value. Hell, 07 trucks with 100k miles are still selling for close to 26-30 grand depending on their over all condition. Arctic's trucks have been in the fleet for years and the diesels are the ones holding together. 4 out of the 6 are past 100k miles and havent had one major issue. One had some emissions failures but i took care of that with go fast parts for them, now that 114k 08 Dually will pull better than the day they took her off the lot. These trucks do all the hauling every year.

If you want to talk about hauling trailers, go watch the youtube video's of Arctic's fleet. Multiply that by two and now thats what is at now. Every year i help them move the equipment out and we move a majority of the skid steers with the diesel pickups and same goes for the plows themselves. Same goes for after the season. Start on a friday night, and we dont stop until monday morning. 2000 miles of around town driving in a weekend i put on my truck. I went 30 hours in a row without ever shutting the truck down. My average haul weighed more than 20,000lbs. Arctic has been doing this for years and their diesels are running just as good as when they bought'em. Do that with a gas truck and see the result. 

Sorry to seem hostile. I do not mean anything by it but im not talking from a researchers point of view, im talking from one of the most extreme conditions view you can have when putting trucks to the test. I do value what you have to say. Again, i apologize for the long rant. Wish it was friday....


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

rob_cook2001;1655968 said:


> And it's not just the 8k+ option. It's the .30-.60 higher fuel prices, the difference between $30 oil changes and $70 oil changes, fuel filters... You say the diesels get twice the fuel economy??? What magical land do you live in? Even deleted the new diesels do not get twice the economy of there gas counterparts. And once you delete the diesel there goes the warranty. The new gasers are also living much longer than in the past.


What land do i live in? The land where my highway mpg is 24+ and 15.7mpg around town. Gas trucks dont even think about that kindve mileage. It really comes down to tuning up high and using the peddle cautiously. My buddies 02 dodge gets 32 mpg and his truck is set up for sled pulling. I didnt just throw a tuner on my truck. Theres alot more than just that.

1-Kory Willis MCC LVL 2 MiniMaxx [Set proudly on 200HP+ tune]
2-MBRP 5" 409 SS exhaust
3- Fass 150 Lift Pimp.
4-AFE open style pro guard 7 cold air intake.
5-PPE up pipes and manifolds.
6-Huron speed diesel SS down pipe. 
7- Wehrli intake 'Y' Bridge and passenger side intercooler pipe.
8- Autometer cobalt blue digital gauges, boost, trans temp, fuel pressure
9- T-rex Traction bars. 
10- Emissions equipment, gone. Fell off the truck one day. Secondly, I know my dealership very well and my warranty is just fine.

My point here is that the diesels will see better mpgs stock to stock overall. Once the warranty is gone you can opt to remove the emissions to see the better power and economy. This is all ill say on the matter. This is supposed to be a people friendly site where we can depend on each other for help and advice. I didnt state my opinions here, these are from pure experience.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

New CAT 262D Skid Loader w/SR121 Snow Blower
Used NH 180 Skid Loader (to replace LX885 that burnt)
New 2014 Ford F-350 Diesel p/u w/Western Wide-Out

Maybe a 60HP (+/-) Tractor w/Inverted Snow Blower (if one condo acc't comes through)


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

As for a 5200 vs 6000 axle you have to take in account your diesel is alot a lot heavier than a gas truck

Alot of your points are opinionated. Reliability and repairs and subjective. When a diesel has problems its going to cost you. 

I was an ase mechanic. Diesel work paid good lol


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Not to attack brands but if it wasnt for Ford 6.0 liters our tools would rust. lol


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Im planning to trade my tractor in for an enclosed skid. Maybe a gas super duty

Probably picking up a spreader at some point. New equipment and dump trailer hopefully as well


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

DuramaxLML-42;1656038 said:


> Not to attack brands but if it wasnt for Ford 6.0 liters our tools would rust. lol


I worked on quite a bit of cummins. Duramaxes once in a while 6.0 and 6.4s everyday


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

DuramaxLML-42;1655973 said:


> How so. if you have a 5200 front end gas and a 6000 front diesel, they can both have the same plow. Im not one to argue but this is something ive spent alot of time going through and finding the differences for the purpose of future company purchases and aftermarket applications first hand. The overall GVWR cant be the issue either seeing that they are not the same from gas to diesel.
> 
> As those 'oil changes' go. I dont even spend $135 using Mobil 1 filters and 3 Mobil Delvac 1 engine oil one gallon(s). Aka, highest end semi diesel engine oil out there short of buying some crazy over priced internet stuff.
> 
> ...


I have a 6000 lb. front end on my 2013 F350 with the 6.2. It sucks to tow my skid with but I don't tow like I did before since I got my F650 rolloff. I have a 7.3 that I used to tow with a lot before and miss the diesel for towing but ever since the 6.0 I haven't trusted any of the new diesels to last and even if they do the body starts falling apart and the truck starts nickel and diming you. That's why I got my knew truck because my '99 7.3 with 225,000 miles seemed like it was breaking down every other week and wasn't dependable anymore.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

snocrete;1655595 said:


> Very nice Steve! That is the size (and brand) tractor w/inv. blower I've debated going to, for our HOA's....but for this winter I'm sticking with the skids. Having year round use makes more sense for me "at this point". One day....
> 
> Congrats Rob, you'll like it. Ours(2011 6.2) has been a good truck...have about 30,000+/- miles on it now.
> 
> Only purchase snow related so far --------


Thanks Mike! Ordered them 5 weeks ago and they still aren't in yet! Dealer told me 2-3 weeks ago that they were "released for shipping" from the factory, but they still haven't showed up yet. Going in on Friday to ruffle their feathers again. 

After this winter I'll be able to give you the full run down on the setup. I'm pretty sure it's going to be a great combo, because I have a customer running that combo already . But it will be nice to use them first hand and track them also. I've got a GPS tracker in my truck now I'm testing, and will be adding it to the tractors when they get here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Feel a lockdown coming....back subject, I decided to sell my Western SS Vee a few weeks ago. Thought I would just plow with heavy equipment. Well today I decided to order a new stainless steel MVP3


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

snocrete;1656345 said:


> .....................


Haha, good one. ... Back on track.... Going to look at a 2006 550 tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Nothing new, just hope everything from last year still works! I think I've said hello to my skid steer 3 times since April,lol


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1656363 said:


> Feel a lockdown coming....back subject, I decided to sell my Western SS Vee a few weeks ago. Thought I would just plow with heavy equipment. Well today I decided to order a new stainless steel MVP3


No lockdown...just another magic trick making posts disappear...I leave for a bit and poof.

A new MVP? Did you sell the other for the million dollars you were asking for it?



rob_cook2001;1656396 said:


> Haha, good one. ... Back on track.... Going to look at a 2006 550 tomorrow.


Ya, better get back on track...figured I'll mention I'm going to get a set of new tires on one of the gas trucks soon....its amazing the miles we get out of tires on our gas trucks over the diesel, being that they are lighter. :waving:



Brian Young;1656424 said:


> Nothing new, just hope everything from last year still works!


I hear ya Brian! Gonna drag a few things out 2moro & test them. I might being making more purchases than I think..?..??..


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea,she gone. May pick up a loader or two with the pocket change.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1656545 said:


> Yea,she gone. May pick up a loader or two with the pocket change.


lol

........


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

a bit of salt?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Added a 13 3500hd Chevy gasser yesterday. Gotta order a Boss from Jim @ ESI


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

IMAGE;1656864 said:


> Added a 13 3500hd Chevy gasser yesterday. Gotta order a Boss from Jim @ ESI


Stainless DXT?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

2COR517;1656934 said:


> Stainless DXT?


lol no stainless skin for this guy. The rest of the plow is steel anyways.

Not sure what I'm gonna get. Kinda thinking about just getting a standard flat top V and putting it on the old k2500, and taking the 2 year old vxt from that truck onto the new one.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Insurance, plow wiring, warning light.......everything except the plow. Lol


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

IMAGE;1656958 said:


> lol no stainless skin for this guy. The rest of the plow is steel anyways.
> 
> Not sure what I'm gonna get. Kinda thinking about just getting a standard flat top V and putting it on the old k2500, and taking the 2 year old vxt from that truck onto the new one.


Put one on each end


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I got something new.....a new partner! 

And WE got a 2008 New Holland TL100A, and also bought a brand new, Normand 92-280 inverted blower.Very Excited to put it to use this year.


----------



## Tomaser (Mar 3, 2013)

we bought acouple of things for this winter, 

1. 2013 Dodge ram 1500 hemi V8,Blizzard Ice chaser 1,5 and a Blizzard speedwing.

2. 2013 Dodge ram 3500 custom made by Bull Head, Blizzard Power plow 8611Lp.

is it winter yet? ;P


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

box ends for my plow is what I'm buying


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

BC Handyman;1657943 said:


> box ends for my plow is what I'm buying


There's a guy in michigan that runs those... he moves 40% more snow then a vee.. lol


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

dcamp824;1658021 said:


> There's a guy in michigan that runs those... he moves 40% more snow then a vee.. lol


lol, I've heard about this super plow:laughing: Mine will be factory made


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

dcamp824;1658021 said:


> There's a guy in michigan that runs those... he moves 40% more snow then a vee.. lol


40% plus in the spring when the snow piles melt there's gold under every single one of them


----------



## dweber (Oct 17, 2013)

Kage system, and a new tractor, will probally end up with a pusher with a back drag for skid steer


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking to buy a 5' plow for my 28 hp New Holland tractor.Got a lot of additional sidewalk work at my large church job. In the past I used the 54" loader bucket, 5' rear blade and for deep snows, a rear mount, Blizzard 54" snowblower. I think a front blade will be more productive, for the sidewalk work.

I'm looking at the New Holland 60" blade, very pricey at $3850.00. Boss has the 60" ATV blade at $1895, but a little light weight, for my 2400 lb tractor. I really like the quick attach system, that Kubota has for their BX series of tractor loader, however their loader quick attach, similar style to my New Holland will not fit my tractor. I have already tried it. So I've got to make a decision in the next week, as November is almost here. Luckily both plows are in stock at area dealers.


----------



## plowman1984 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a Hiniker C plow this season


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Still waiting for blower*

Blower should be in this week


----------



## Skip52 (Oct 17, 2017)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> does anyone have a 3650 ? how much are they ?


I almost bought a 3650 but heard that they are having engine problems, that being they self destruct around 100 hours.


----------



## Biscayne (Jan 5, 2014)

Buying a 1992 GMC Topkick single axle dump with under the tail gate spreader and plow


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm buying a concrete truck and 192 cubes. Do I need a skid steer for those?
:laugh::laugh:


----------

